# I am using LGB 30 degree I need more and saw aristocraft sell one also any one have a history with them before I buy



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

*I am using LGB 30 degree I need more and saw aristocraft sell one also any one have a history with them before I buy*

I have need for three more 30 degree crossings Lgb is very expensive but the one I have never derails cars .I was looking for people with outside layouts if they can give feedback of the cheaper aristocraft crossover 

thsmk you for any input


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I am using LGB 30 degree I need more and saw aristocraft sell one also any one have a history with them before I buy*

Stan Cedarleaf has one for sale in the classifieds................ http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/872/Default.aspx








Rod


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: I am using LGB 30 degree I need more and saw aristocraft sell one also any one have a history with them before I buy*

In 13 years living outside, the only problem that I've had with my AristoCraft unit is that the small wires underneath corrode at the screws and loose contact. If you solder these before installation, there should be no problems.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I am using LGB 30 degree I need more and saw aristocraft sell one also any one have a history with them before I buy*

Checking the retail and discount prices for the Aristocraft 30 degree crossing, consider second hand LGB ones. 

My 30 degree crossings (good condition in the boxes) were about $15-20 less than what the Aristo ones were going for, and a check of eBay shows the last one (yellow box) went for $30....


----------

